# Green up dam



## Montyg (Mar 24, 2012)

Went to green up dam last week and cought this 25inch 6.5lb fish Ohio stripper 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

What methods do people mostly use at the dam to catch those.


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Was that the only fish you landed? Was the bite on ? Or was it slow?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Montyg (Mar 24, 2012)

It was slow and no I cought alot of fish that day we cought them on cut shad and skipjack 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

